# Power Sand & Soilmaster Select



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What is everyones thoughts on putting down a layer of ADA's power sand, then using soilmaster select as the rest of the substrate?

I want to do this in my upcoming 75.

Should I forget about the power sand all together, or would it help the root feeders that I plan on growing in this tank? (swords, crypts)

Basically, would this be beneficial or should I save my money and use it to buy groceries?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm glad you asked that question! Tom Barr recently suggested that zeolite sand might work great as a substrate. It has a huge CEC compared to anything else we have used for a substrate or part of a substrate. The unique thing about SM is that it has a good CEC. So, I have pondered using zeolite sand mixed with SM as a first layer in a substrate, but I have also thought about mixing the zeolite with river silt, which is very nutrient rich, then mixing that in the lower layer of SM. You can buy zeolite sand, sold for pool filters, at many pool supply places, including Leslies, and it is cheap.


----------



## echappee (Sep 15, 2007)

I am also interested knowing if anyone puts down ADA Powersand beneath the SMS. 

I have easy access to the SMS Charcoal - the Lesco dealer in Portland, ME has 1/2 pallet in stock.


----------

